# Amano Shrimp Pics



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I got lucky today and got a couple decent pics of my Amano Shrimp


























I still need to work on the lighting a bit but they are getting better 

Again, if you want to see some bigger pics, Flickr


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Just when I thought I had things figured out I find out my camera has been set to -1 exposure all this time! No wonder my pics have been dark, RTFM


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

lol, yes, please Read the FINE Manual!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I read the manual when I first got the camera...it's amazing how much more you understand after fumbling through a couple thousand shots then re-reading the thing. Finally beginning to figure out the aperature too. I had that backwards as well


----------

